# Champ h601 draining fresh water tank



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

When we drain our freshwater tank water is always left in the tank. Is there a knack to draining is completely? Not a problem now but don't want it to freeze up in winter.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

when you say drain are you just opening the valve on the boiler?


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi, no we are pulling the plug on the main tank.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

that's what we do it doesn't leave much in the bottom in ours though


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you not have a problem with the water freezing in winter?


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

I normally pull the plug then go for a drive which will get a bit more out of the tank.
You will not get all the water out but what is left should not cause a problem if it freezes.
If you are leaving the van for any length of time over winter, then open the boiler drain and also open all the taps and run the pump for a few seconds to get as much water out of the pipes as possible. Also don't forget to drain the waste tank !.

Think it was you I (we) saw heading toward Fraserburgh (near Lovies) as we were heading for Oban last month.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Leave the drain open and go for a drive around, up hills, down hills, left and right hand bends - usually gets the last bit out. Don't forget to drain the heater as frost damage isn't covered by warranty....Hold on! It's only July - where are you? Greenland, Iceland, Norfolk?!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

No - haven't been up the Broch way yet with it! Last part of our licence is AB.
We were in Perthshire Caravans and an had identical van, even to bike rack on back, parked near us!

Jan



gm6vxb said:


> Think it was you I (we) saw heading toward Fraserburgh (near Lovies) as we were heading for Oban last month.
> 
> Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## Westyman (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi 
Appreciate this is a old thread but having recently acquired a 08 A601 with little paper work I am hoping that you may be able to tell me how to drain the water tank. There is a white plastic T shaped handle in the tank that looks like it might have a plug on the end do you pull this out ?? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks Mart


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I usually drain off my fresh water before I begin the journey home. Hills, Dales and bends ensure it is fully drained (not that I have ever owned a van like yours, just giving you another option).


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Westyman said:


> Hi
> Appreciate this is a old thread but having recently acquired a 08 A601 with little paper work I am hoping that you may be able to tell me how to drain the water tank. There is a white plastic T shaped handle in the tank that looks like it might have a plug on the end do you pull this out ?? Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Mart


Hi Westyman welcome to MHF, this thread on another site does mention the setup you have and pulling the T handle releases the drain bung.

Good luck,
Terry

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk...-and-Tips/Lunar-Champ-A511-Water-Drain/34308/


----------



## Westyman (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks Terry, will give it a go tomorrow.
Mart


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Let us know how it goes, it could help someone else either way.

Terry


----------



## Westyman (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Terry
Done as you suggested and pulled the T bar out, and on the hinged end is a plug pushed into a rubber grommit like seal. Drained the tank, went for a drive and all the water gone. Bit of a funny setup having to put your hand into a tank of water to pull a plug out but it works ok. Anyway thanks for advice.
Mart


----------

